# Battery help? How can I renew old battery's



## 4funhobby (Aug 25, 2005)

Please tell me how to condition a battery that has been well used.(get rid of the old memory) So I can get back to a fresh battery and hopefully bring some of them back to life. (some of them have been charged & discharged at various rates)  
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

um i would cycle the pack charge at 6 and discharge at 35 and put them in a tray and bring the pack down to 3.60 volts and put a piece of solder accross the pos and neg leave it there for a day or 2 it should help if not it looks like it will be time for new batts!!

Brandon


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

bsracing8 said:


> um i would cycle the pack charge at 6 and discharge at 35 and put them in a tray and bring the pack down to 3.60 volts and put a piece of solder accross the pos and neg leave it there for a day or 2 it should help if not it looks like it will be time for new batts!!
> 
> Brandon


Brandon, not to badmouth you or anything here but............ You didn't ask the guy if the packs are 4 or 6 cells so how can you suggest 3.6v? Not everyone here runs just 4 cell oval. Second of all to my knowledge you want the pack at as close to 0v as possible IF you are planning to deadshort otherwise you're looking at ruining a pack.

4fun.......depending on what type of batteries these are is what I would suggest you do. Definitly cycle the packs a couple times though. If they are built in a side by side pack once you have discharged them, invest in a equalizing tray or borrow one. One of these "sometimes" helps bring a pack back a "little" but they will never be as good as before. If you have stick packs you are probably only going to be able to cycle (charge/discharge) the packs although a single bulb hooked to the packs to bring it down after the initial discharge for a deeper discharge can sometimes help. Make sure the pack isn't left alone when doing this as you could "overdischarge" your pack.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

I am sorry i ment to type discharge the pack down to 3.60 and theny tray in till it is down to zero and then dead short. Sorry about that.

Brandon


----------



## 4funhobby (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for the help!! I'm pretty new to this and I appreciate the reply's


----------



## TiKi Ræcing (Aug 19, 2005)

You can overdischarge a pack? I did not know that. Would a deans discharger do that ever?


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

The Deans discharger will shut off at a certain voltage so it won't overdischarge. Overdischarging can cause cell reversal or change the cell's polarity. This will damage a cell. Light bulbs are the most common way to damage cells if left on after the lights go out. Discharge trays use resistors to discharge and the resistors only discharge when postive voltage is present and holds a cells voltage at zero and not below.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

TiKi Ræcing said:


> You can overdischarge a pack? I did not know that. Would a deans discharger do that ever?


If it's just the "lightbar" type and doesn't have a cutoff box to stop the discharge at a certain voltage (normally 5.4v for 6 cell and 3.6 for 4 cell) then yes it can overdischarge the pack.


----------



## TnOvalRacer (Apr 17, 2005)

There's a couple of battery zapper for sale at the RC Swap & Sell section of thisboard. Get one of them and zapp your batteries. It will breakdown the crystalls that buildup inside your cell, lower internal ressistance & increase voltage........zooom, zooom ......zoooom. Youll get a killer pack ready to go racing...LOL :wave:


----------

